# Extinction soudaine



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juillet 2000)

Un Powerbook Firewire sous OS 9.0.4 qui s'éteint tout seul et réinitialise certains tableaux de bord (01/01/1904 - 0h00  -  Frappe clavier, ), ça dit quelque chose à quelqu'un ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2000)

Essaye de zapper la PRAM 4 fois de suite ou sinon ca sent une pille horloge morte, qui sur un portable, je crois dépent de la batterie (enfin je crois). Bref il est clair que tu as un truc pas net... Cherche du coté de la baterie ou du branchement secteur à l'arrière qui sur de nombreux portables peut faire mauvais contact. C'est cette dernière objection qui me parrait la plus plausible essaye de tourner la fiche d'alimentation pour voir si le faux contact persiste!


----------



## Lonesome Boy (11 Juillet 2000)

Moi aussi j'ai des problèmes d'extinctions innopinées. 
J'ai un iMac rev.B sous Mac OS 9 (j'avais les mêmes problèmes avec Mac OS 8.6). Il s'éteint tout seul quelques secondes ou quelques minutes après le démarrage, comme s'il y avait une coupure de courant (il n'y en a pas: ma lampe ne scintille même pas). S'il ne s'éteint pas au bout de 10 minutes / un quart d'heure, il quasi certain qu'il ne s'éteindra pas par la suite. Après une extinction innopinée, je dois attendre quelques minutes avant de pouvoir le rallumer: j'ai beau appuyer sur le bouton d'alim' ou celui du clavier, rien ne se passe.
Il y a quelques temps, que vois-je? Une m-à-j du firmware des iMacs réglant notamment les problèmes d'extinction innopinées. Je croyais avoir trouvé mon bonheur et bien non! Elle ne concernait que les iMacs les plus récents, donc pas le mien.
Je soupçonne ma carte d'alim'. Qu'en pensez-vous?

PS: l'option "éteindre au lieu de suspendre" du TDB "Economies d'énergie" n'est évidemment pas cochée.


----------



## Lonesome Boy (11 Juillet 2000)

Moi aussi j'ai des problèmes d'extinctions innopinées. 
J'ai un iMac rev.B sous Mac OS 9 (j'avais les mêmes problèmes avec Mac OS 8.6). Il s'éteint tout seul quelques secondes ou quelques minutes après le démarrage, comme s'il y avait une coupure de courant (il n'y en a pas: ma lampe ne scintille même pas). S'il ne s'éteint pas au bout de 10 minutes / un quart d'heure, il quasi certain qu'il ne s'éteindra pas par la suite. Après une extinction innopinée, je dois attendre quelques minutes avant de pouvoir le rallumer: j'ai beau appuyer sur le bouton d'alim' ou celui du clavier, rien ne se passe.
Il y a quelques temps, que vois-je? Une m-à-j du firmware des iMacs réglant notamment les problèmes d'extinction innopinées. Je croyais avoir trouvé mon bonheur et bien non! Elle ne concernait que les iMacs les plus récents, donc pas le mien.
Je soupçonne ma carte d'alim'. Qu'en pensez-vous?

PS: l'option "éteindre au lieu de suspendre" du TDB "Economies d'énergie" n'est évidemment pas cochée.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2000)

C'est eventuellement un problème de carte mère, ou d alimentation comme ca au piff,... Y en a une série qui lache actuellement dans les iMac 233-266 et 333... Surtout les 233.

++

------------------
Florent aka Core Marshall
http://homepage.mac.com/redbull


----------



## Lonesome Boy (15 Juillet 2000)

Je l'ai acheté il y a environ un an et demi. Il est encore sous garantie? Chez qui dois-je l'envoyer: chez Apple ou chez la magasin dans lequel je l'ai acheté (en VPC)? Combien de temps je vais être séparé de mon Mac adoré?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2000)

va voir un revendeur Agrée "Apple comp.". Sous présentation de la garantie il sera obligé de, d'abord tester, et éventuellement envoyer la machine pour un remplacement (le transfert de données n'est pas gratuit, alors fait un backup avant). Le tout se fait selon les stock qui malheureusement sont le plus souvent en Hollande! alors deux bonnes semaines sont à prévoir!


----------



## Lonesome Boy (19 Juillet 2000)

2 semaines sans mon Mac?! C'est pas humain, ce que tu me dis? Je vais être en manque et avoir des crises... ;-)
Merci pour l'info. Et tu sais pas si au magasin ils peuvent me changer la carte d'alim' eux-même au lieu d'envoyer mon Mac en Hollande?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2000)

Pas besion de renvoyer la machine et aucun échange ne sera effectué,... 

Le service AASP est en charge de faire la réparation.

++

------------------
Florent aka Core Marshall
http://homepage.mac.com/redbull


----------



## pygmale (6 Août 2000)

&gt; Lonesome
pour un cowboy SOLITAIRE, 2 semaines SEUL c'est pas la mer à boire   ;-)


----------

